# Robyn



## Robyn (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi guys, any help would be great please.

Weve bought a sage barista touch and our espresso are coming our very sour and bitter tastes vile. Were using really decent fresh roasted beans although dark. So our settings weve been playing with are, grind size - 3.. 14 seconds = 18g coffee... the double shot is still completing within 16 seconds (56g of fluid)

Any help would be great please

Thabks, robyn


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Sound like the grinder isn't calibrated properly so contact Sage under warrantee.

John

-


----------

